

Apple picks Bing over Google to power Spotlight search on OS X and iOS - anderzole
http://www.tuaw.com/2014/06/04/apple-picks-bing-over-google-to-power-spotlight-search-on-os-x-y/

======
baldfat
Another example where the customer is secondary to business practices. Do
people actually request to have Bing more then Google?

